# Locations for photography in Minneapolis



## Diddy2theJJ (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey, my friend and I are going to Minneapolis and we are both photographers. I was wondering if anyone could recommend some cool places to go and photograph while we are in the city. The only thing I can think of off hand would be that cool sculpture of the cherry on the spoon. I believe it's outside of the Walker Museum of Art. Any ideas are welcome! We'll only have about a half a day to do photography there but I'm looking forward to the trip. Thanks! 

Diddy


----------

